# Play & Stay- West Midlands



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

If anyone is interested a local monthly play & stay has been set -up for pre-schoolers, adopted families only by a friend of mine. We went last month & enjoyed it. If you want more details & to know the venue/location then PMme & I can pass the details on to you.


----------

